# Cory Cats



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello
Just wondering how many cory's I could keep in a 10g? Also, what species is the best for me to keep?
Nat


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

nathanbarry said:


> Hello
> Just wondering how many cory's I could keep in a 10g? Also, what species is the best for me to keep?
> Nat


Species doesn't matter and with a 10G you could have up to 4.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Wrong, species does matter, you want to stay small if you are going in a 10 gallon. You want things like Juli cats, pandas, albinos. Peppered coryadoras get to be about as big as I would go in a 10 gallon and those are pushing it. Stay pygmy get 3-5. Do NOT NOT NOT get Emerald. Those are way big.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Obsidian said:


> Wrong, species does matter, you want to stay small if you are going in a 10 gallon. You want things like Juli cats, pandas, albinos. Peppered coryadoras get to be about as big as I would go in a 10 gallon and those are pushing it. Stay pygmy get 3-5. Do NOT NOT NOT get Emerald. Those are way big.


I have found that all species of Cories reach the same length with the exception of the Pygmies. Since when has this changed? I will admit the Emeralds get fatter than other cories, but their maximum length is the same.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

They do vary. My Julies are smaller than my peppered by about .25-.5 inch. In a 10 gallon over several fish that does make a difference. Pygmy's are honestly the best choice for a 10 gallon tank. The big thing here is to keep in mind we are talking about a 10 gallon tank. In a 30+ tank the length won't matter too much. In a 10 it will if you want a group, which with cories you do. 

Some common sizes:
Pygmy "habrosus" 1.3"
Panda: 2.0"
Julii: 2.2"
Trilineatus: 2.2" (both julii and trilineatus are often mixed up with each other)
Sterbai: 2.6"
Peppered (paleatus): 2.8"
Brochis Spendens (Emerald): 3.1"

So yes they are similar in size, but not the same. In a bigger tank... who cares


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

OB is right. cory species dont always school together.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

10 gal. pygmy cories would prolly be best stick 10 in fine


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

nathanbarry said:


> Hello
> Just wondering how many cory's I could keep in a 10g? Also, what species is the best for me to keep?


nb:

You have received a ton of good experienced information in this thread.

I would try 5 sterbai BUT

as important I would

plant the tank and provide some driftwood and/or rocks.

TR


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Would you be putting anything else in the tank with them? I personally enjoy panda corys and they stay small. You could put 5+ in there. Stocking all depends on how much filtration you have and how frequent you perform water changes.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the input guys, I personally like the look of pygmy's. I've kept albino and peppered before and so wanted to try a different species of cory this time & the pygmy's look cute.
So you say around 5 or 6 would be a good number, would I be able to have any other fish with them? A betta or dwarf gourami or something else maybe? 

Oh and one other thing, I have good filtration as I upgraded from the filter that came with the tank & I do water changes fortnightly on my other tanks, depending on how dirty the tanks get.

Nat


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

A betta would do fine in there. A female won't bother them at all, the male may check them out some but you shouldn't have any problems there either. Just give them hiding places and plants, silk or live for the betta.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are hundreds of species of corydoras..some are extremely rare and expensive.... others are very reasonably priced..some stay small such as pygmeus,habrosus and hastatus...many of the aspidoras are attracive and stay small also..others such as barbatus,kronei,robinae get really large (3.5-4.5") and have some special requirements.
sterbai cories are beautiful ; but really prefer temps in the mid 80's..
i am not going to tell you how many of what to put in a 10 gallon tank..find species that you like..then research them to learn about their requirements.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks, I really like the sound of pygmy's and sterbai's...although the sterbai's are getting my attention more...ive researched that they grow more or less the same size as panda's, albino's etc but they look bigger whenever I see them, would 3 or 4 of these be ok in this tank?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sterbais will get about 2-2.5"..and chunky...i think 3-5 would be fine in a 10i keep 16 full grown adults in a 20 long.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah i realised they we're one of the chunkier species, which is good lol thanks  3-5 should be a good number, my tank was only set up the other night and so i need to wait till it finishes cycling first but just wanted to find which fish i want to stock it with.


----------

